# Pyo? Or pregnant?



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

So I rushed Grace to the vet this morning.
We were outside and all of a sudden they was a big mucus coming from her vag, i cleaned it up, the it started leaking what I think was amnio fluid. quite alot.
Im back from the vet and he has taken bloods and samples of the discharge, and gave me alot of antibiotics.
Im praying to god its not pyo, the vet unsure as her milk is producing and i did squeeze a little bit out this morning, and im sure i have felt fetal movement. 
The other thing he said is she may be aborting. One or the whole litter.
My poor little woogie!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

aww thats no good, hopefully she is ok as well as the pups. when is she actually due? milk producing is it soon then ? too far off for c section I guess? poor mama , you must be stressin too , sumthin you obviously dont need to be doing  hope all turns out for the best.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

angelbaby said:


> aww thats no good, hopefully she is ok as well as the pups. when is she actually due? milk producing is it soon then ? too far off for c section I guess? poor mama , you must be stressin too , sumthin you obviously dont need to be doing  hope all turns out for the best.


Thank you, she is due on the 21st Apr, so she is 47days preg. I think its just colostrum as it was only a little squeeze, her belly is really tight. Isn't it a week give or take? I am hoping the problem is just one pup aborting or maybe the sack popped, the vet didn't explain much. Will get the test back in a few days


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

peps milk didnt come in until she pretty much went into labour { we could squeeze maybe a drop out about a week prior} and since thats the only litter we have had I have no clue how early it can come in. she did have mucus discharge about week and half before she had the pups we thought she was having the pups anytime when we seen that , but it wasnt huge amounts it was like stringy stuff clear in color. and our vet said not to worry to much unless it was huge amounts or coloured. Im assuming she has a lot of it though


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

That sounds exactly what Grace has it is a teeny tinge of green but mostly clear and stringy, like a big booger (sorry TMI), and then about maybe 50 ml of fluid. I text her breeder and he said its probally just her body cleaning out her vag tunnel. If shes eating and drinking and playing fine not to worry.
The vet freaked me out, he said there is not ment to be ANY dischardge from a pregnant bitch. Wouldn't she be very very sick with 47 days of pyo?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I ould think so , I was told it was a normal thing and I was also told there could be a harder shriveled up looking think come out at some point but peps came out in tiny peices over about a weeks time that was apparently the mucus plug. well hopefully its just that and nothing serious pep had 10 healthy pups we didnt lose 1 luckly , hope that eases your mind a bit , atleast until the vet can confirm she is ok.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

What is pyo?


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Pyometra is a uterus infection that occurs after a heat in dog, it is curable without spaying but VERY expensive and a long process for the dog. So vets spay the dogs. It makes them VERY sick. The vet told me he operated yesterday on a dog and there was 1kg of pus in the uterus. *shiver*
Pyometra - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Oh yikes!


----------



## MountainPit (Jul 18, 2010)

What was her white count? Usually if it is pyo they will be drinking a lot of water and the white count is through the roof. Believe it or not, if it is pyo, the best kind of pyo with the best outcome is an "Open" pyo, one that is draining. I am afraid if it is a continuous drainage she is probably aborting her pups - this happened to me last year.

When they loose th cervical plug it is a honey colored sticky bit of discharge.

A high white count is the indicator though - when do you go back for more bloodwork ?


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

MountainPit said:


> What was her white count? Usually if it is pyo they will be drinking a lot of water and the white count is through the roof. Believe it or not, if it is pyo, the best kind of pyo with the best outcome is an "Open" pyo, one that is draining. I am afraid if it is a continuous drainage she is probably aborting her pups - this happened to me last year.
> 
> When they loose th cervical plug it is a honey colored sticky bit of discharge.
> 
> A high white count is the indicator though - when do you go back for more bloodwork ?


He took 2 blood samples and 2 mucas samples, hes sending them to the lab today, and he didnt say when he would get back to me. Im praying the count won't be high.

If she is aborting the pups does she stillbirth them or do they need to be surgically removed. Is it possible that she is aborting a few or will it be the whole litter. She did have a small show of gooey mucus a few weeks ago but i thought nothing of it.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

do you feel any movement?


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

angelbaby said:


> do you feel any movement?


I've only been feeling the last few days she is pretty tight in the tummy but im positive I've felt a few paw jabs when i have a gental prod.


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

my dog had PY, BUT they do get really sick from it. They're should be at least I would think signs. She had a high fever, sweating a lot like noticeable she bled a lot it looked like our yard had a massacre done back there. The vet took her Uterus out and I believe he removed 4 pounds of puss.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

ashes said:


> my dog had PY, BUT they do get really sick from it. They're should be at least I would think signs. She had a high fever, sweating a lot like noticeable she bled a lot it looked like our yard had a massacre done back there. The vet took her Uterus out and I believe he removed 4 pounds of puss.


Ooooh sounds horrid. I have been reading ALL day about leaking jelly like and fluid and apparently its normal for bitches around 55-60days, but she is only 47. I have test my sister and asked how she was doing, no more leaking or mucus and shes just her usual self


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

is she 47 days from the first tie, or the last?


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Let me first add: This is real bad on my part as they were both accident breedings thanks to my sister (but i do take responsibility, thank the lord she is breed worthy from the shows she has won and papered and he is fully papered and has show winning offspring) 

The first knot was when she was only 4days into her heat so she wasn't fertile IMO she was only just bleeding, but what i am calculating was the 19th Feb knot (last), I have a little feeling that she may have taken the first time. but its highly unlikely she would have been fertile.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

could be a chance though so that would put her in the 50 plus day range right? i think it sounds normal , my vet said its normal for discharge and my aunt who has bred for almost 30 years said her dogs usually have discharge but she said not alot of fluid ever so i dont know about the fluid leaking { she used to breed bouviers and goldens and now its beagles and dautzhaunds but im assuming a pregnant bitch is same symptoms regardless of breed} if she was leaking non stop or huge amounts i would be worried but if its stopped hopefully its just the normal routine and she is fine, our vet usually gets blood work and cultures back the next day so hopefully you will hear something by the end of tomorrow. crossing my fingers 4 u.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

The fluid came out after urinating, she came up the stairs and she was still weeing i should have smelt it to see if it was urine, as amnio doesn't smell.
Thanks for the reassurance its made me feel alot better. Nearly home time to go check the little monkey.


----------

